# 2000 amp bulldog electric switchgear from 1946



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

What kind of information do you need? ITE is Siemens. I have seen them but don't know much about them other than they are rock solid bullet proof quality. That's why this equipment is still in use, because it just won't die.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! 

Pretty cool old gear.


----------



## Aktom10 (Feb 22, 2017)

I was wondering maybe what line of products they are for ordering parts? Like bulldog made pushmatics and im wondering what their gear line was called. I cannot seem to find any others like it online


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Aktom10 said:


> I was wondering maybe what line of products they are for ordering parts? Like bulldog made pushmatics and im wondering what their gear line was called. I cannot seem to find any others like it online


What parts do you need?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Aktom10 said:


> I was wondering maybe what line of products they are for ordering parts? Like bulldog made pushmatics and im wondering what their gear line was called. I cannot seem to find any others like it online


Have those switches been operated this century?
They need to be open closed and lubed.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Aktom10 said:


> I was wondering maybe what line of products they are for ordering parts? Like bulldog made pushmatics and im wondering what their gear line was called. I cannot seem to find any others like it online


If you're serious about ordering parts, which will obviously will be re-manufactured,
get as many part numbers as you can and maybe some more pictures and go here.http://pearl1.org/buy-or-sell-electrical-equipment-with-PEARL-members.htm

Fill out the form attach your pics(4MB max) and send.

This will go to about thirty PEARL shops that specialize in rebuilding old gear and breakers. If they can't help you no one can.


----------



## Aktom10 (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks signal1, I'll keep that for future use. I would mainly need circuit breaker parts. But on the other hand it is still being used and I recently opened one during a power off. It felt like it had a pretty good spring to it but what is scary is that just the slightest turn to the left tripped the switch and made it open up, and I mean just touching it would trip it almost if you move it a little


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Aktom10 said:


> Thanks signal1, I'll keep that for future use. I would mainly need circuit breaker parts. But on the other hand it is still being used and I recently opened one during a power off. It felt like it had a pretty good spring to it but what is scary is that just the slightest turn to the left tripped the switch and made it open up, and I mean just touching it would trip it almost if you move it a little


I don't know who would sell you breaker parts but this company would make repair parts for the switch gear and have retro fit breakers:

http://benjaminelectric.com/main.html


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> What kind of information do you need? ITE is Siemens. I have seen them but don't know much about them other than they are rock solid bullet proof quality. That's why this equipment is still in use, because it just won't die.


Siemens just bought the MCCB lines from ITE, these breakers were bought out by ABB.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Those breakers appear to be the old KA/KB/KC line that was acquired by ABB. I should have any technical info and replacement parts you need but will need nameplate info off the actual breakers.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Aktom10 said:


> I was wondering maybe what line of products they are for ordering parts? Like bulldog made pushmatics and im wondering what their gear line was called. I cannot seem to find any others like it online


Bump--did you get nameplate info off the breakers? This should be pretty easy if they are KA/KB/KC


----------



## Aktom10 (Feb 22, 2017)

I did not get any info from them. I have been inside of them before and here's what it looks like. Although googling ite kc came up the sqme, I'm wondering what the top 2 breakers are as they have different handle styles. I know that they turn but that's it.


----------



## Aktom10 (Feb 22, 2017)

Here's one of the bottom ones


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------

